# Sudden high Levels



## mos20 (May 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I have heard that the amount of insulin needed during pregnancy goes lower when first pregnant?

I was wondering if this is always the case as its coming up to pregnancy testing time (in about 3 days) however for the last week my levels have spiked and I'm having a tonne more insulin than normal. i was wondering if this is something that can happen during early pregnancy or that I'm thinking too much into things and its just a bad week!

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2012)

Hi mos2o, I'm afraid I can't answer your question, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum   Hopefully, some of our mums and mums-to-be will be along to help before long


----------



## Babysaurus (May 13, 2012)

My requirements did go up immediately after conception (not massively, but noticeably) so that may be the case. However, everyone seems to be different so don't count any chickens early!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 14, 2012)

Mine went all over the place the first few weeks, for no reason.

Whcih was another reason why i knew i was pregnant. 

x


----------



## Monkey (May 14, 2012)

I don't know, but I DO know that towards the end of my cycle my insulin requirements really increase, and talking to my DSN that seems fairly normal.

If anything, I'd expect the opposite - but I have no concrete idea.

Good luck with testing!


----------

